# Bessacarr E789 roof rails



## Pat101 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello all. We are taking delivery of a new 08 Bessacarr E789 at the end of the month. I wonder if anyone with a similar van could give me some information on the roof rail set up.

From what I have seen, on the roof there are two roof rails that run parallel on both sides of the roof, but there are no cross members there.

I want to carry my kayak on the roof: are their any special made -to -fit cross members available which I could fit ? Where could I get them?

I have asked the dealer the same question but he has not got back to me yet.

One last question, does it come with a TV? It's got the 'elegance pack' but when we viewed it everything that was of value that could be removed was removed by the dealer temporarily for security.

Thanks in anticipation Pat.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Pat

See this post, I guess the answer will be the same

Click Here

It should have 12volt 15" TV & Dvd player with it including TV mounting bracket. Or that is what it says in the Brochure. Dont for get it should have a sat nav as well.

Richard...


----------



## Pat101 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for that, Don't know how i missed that post.
Cheers Pat.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Pat,
I will get someone to check this for you tomorrow and comeback to you,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Pat. Your vehicle will be fitted with two cross rails inside the two side parallel bars. The rear rail is in a fixed position to mount the ladder with the second being adjustable down the length of the vehicle. If you require an additional cross rail these are available through your dealer our part number 9821189.

Many Thanks
Mick (Swift Technical)


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Pat. Sorry I didn't clarify the TV for you. I have detailed both the 2008 & 2009 vehicle specifications. For the 2008 season there is a 15" Auto-Sound flat screen TV with built in Freeview & DVD. This is fitted via bulkhead mounted brackets in the habitation area. For the 2009 season there is a 10" drop down screen with built in Freeview & DVD. On a High line model it is fitted under the luton bed and on a Low line model it is fitted in to a moulding between the cab windscreen visors. 

Many Thanks
Mick


----------



## Pat101 (Feb 25, 2007)

Many thanks for all the info, gives me great confidence in the product with swift's speedy response and care.

Pat.


----------

